# NYU vs. AFI (Dram. writing/Screenwriting)



## BWSwanson (Apr 8, 2010)

I have been accepted to both, and am trying to make the decision.  

Anybody have thoughts/advice?


----------



## Silverlenz (Apr 8, 2010)

BWSwanson,

Try not to spam the threads with the same question. Next time consolidate your questions and make one post. Also, this topic has been covered before. Please use the search feature. You will be surprised what you will find on AFI's and NYU's writing programs. Best of luck with your decision and congrats on getting in.

Best regards,
SilverLenz


----------

